# Redwood hollow form



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

My forth attempt at a hollow form. I only tossed this one off the lathe one time ... forcing a "redesign" effort. I did find out that the tools I have do not quite reach as deep (with control) as I'd like them too. Wall thickness ranges from about 1/8" up to almost 1/2" because I don't have the tool reach I need. So, I started making a set of carbide "Easy Tools". When I get those finished, I'll post those too. It always seems that any project I start requires me to make some some sort of tooling! I only put on a couple of coats of tung oil. After that dries, I'll add a varnish or shellac to give it a real shine.

Pics below ... 

[attachment=15843]
[attachment=15844]
[attachment=15845]
[attachment=15846]
[attachment=15847]

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice! Love the lip around the opening and the soft curves.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes that very attractive form. It's similar to one Mike Jones turned for us. Nice job there.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 6, 2013)

Very very nice!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Very very nice!



Thanks all for the compliments. I know I still have a long way to go to get to the point I'd like to be. That said, I'm fairly happy with what I've created after a 30 year ... "pause"
Dan


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > Very very nice!
> ...



I think it looks terrible- you better send it to me for proper disposal. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Kidding aside- LOOKS VERY nice. Sure can see your learning curve- Please keep posting.........


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 6, 2013)

looks great dan very nice work duck


----------



## BurlsorBust (Jan 6, 2013)

Phenomenal work Dan!!! Really like the shape.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! you've came a long way in a short time! A very nice piece, great form and nice finish. On another note, I'm having trouble making that look like redwood, looks more like mahogany, are you certain on the species?


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! you've came a long way in a short time! A very nice piece, great form and nice finish. On another note, I'm having trouble making that look like redwood, looks more like mahogany, are you certain on the species?



 I'm old and color-blind ... I have no idea what kind of wood it is. I know that it is fairly light weight and I asked my wife if there was "red" in it and she said yes. Therefore it MUST BE "Redwood" ... sigh. 

This is wood from a stash of wood that my Dad gave me along with the General lathe. He is, unfortunately, not around to ask. I will, as always, be willing to defer to anyone who has a better knowledge of wood. 

Dan ... :i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2013)

Dan - Amazing job  You nailed the shape. That is incredible for #4. Cant wait to see whats next.
Scott


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 7, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Dan - Amazing job  You nailed the shape. That is incredible for #4. Cant wait to see whats next.
> Scott



Thanks Scott. This one was a bit difficult as I don't have the "right" tools for turning the interior. I did the entire inside with an Easy tools "Easy Hollower #2". Not the optimal tool. I'm busy making a full set of carbide tools which should help quite a bit. 

I did make another bowl yesterday which I'll post in the next couple of days. Not an optimal shape, but it has some very special meaning to me. 

Dan


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow! I don't know how this one slipped past me but you did very nice job on this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice work.

It's definitely not redwood and is almost certainly mahogany

Looking at the grain patterns on my site might help you ID woods, but the biggest problem with that is that if you don't have some idea what it is my site is not much help because there are just too damned MANY woods to try to find it without a few to choose from.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 7, 2013)

phinds said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> It's definitely not redwood and is almost certainly mahogany
> 
> Looking at the grain patterns on my site might help you ID woods, but the biggest problem with that is that if you don't have some idea what it is my site is not much help because there are just too damned MANY woods to try to find it without a few to choose from.



 Like I've said, the color-blindness makes wood ID a bit of a challenge for me. I always try to maintain good records so that I don't look too ignorant ... you know ... like I did this time. sigh. I may try to look through your site again, but unfortunately, a lot of the woods look just like each other to me. BTW, I always ask my wife about my work outfits so that mismatch is usually covered. 

Thanks again for the compliments. I do appreciate them as well as any helpful hints / comments. How else do we learn?
Dan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow looks great!, You definately are improving rapidly. I am with Paul on the mahogany. Good job, well done.


----------

